# A few for Joseph's baby brother



## annie1452

Made a start for Joseph's baby brother who is due in august
No pattern numbers as I use a plain cardie pattern and put my own patterns on them.


----------



## Deegle

They're all beautiful.


----------



## Munchn

~~ lovely for sure.


----------



## YarnCreations

Lovely cardigans, well knitted.


----------



## annie1452

Deegle said:


> They're all beautiful.


Thanks deegle ..favourite 1 on needles now


----------



## charbaby

So sweet! Great knitting! Your stitches are perfect!


----------



## Mary Cardiff

Great work,


----------



## Karen L.Z.

Very nice! I love them all.


----------



## shad88

Great little sweaters !


----------



## Hazel Anne

Very nice work.


----------



## TexasKnitem

Make a bright red one he will fit in around Christmas!


----------



## amudaus

Beautiful work and patterns. :sm24: :sm02:


----------



## canuckle49

Lovely little cardigans ! Beautiful knitting. ????????????????


----------



## Alto53

Beautiful work!


----------



## Evie RM

They are all beautiful. Thanks for sharing your lovely work.


----------



## gramknits

Lovely sweaters one and all!


----------



## Deegle

annie1452 said:


> Thanks deegle ..favourite 1 on needles now


 :sm24: Yes indeed, I havn't knit that for a while now!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Gorgeous knitting, and so smart of you to make them different sizes. This little guy will be set for warmth for a long time!


----------



## edithann

Beautiful little sweaters and lovely work! :sm24:


----------



## grandday

Lovely work.


----------



## marg 123

Gorgeous.


----------



## Glenlady

Beautiful work.


----------



## Kay Knits

Wonderful little sweaters.


----------



## grtmema

Wow, so beautiful, perfect knitting.


----------



## smarttmary

Beautiful cardigans and knitting. Lv the white cardigan with puff and garter stitch any chance u could share the pattern sequence 
Mary ☘


----------



## fancythatfancythis

Beautiful work. I especially like the 2 white ones.


----------



## 84275

Beautiful knits


----------



## bundyanne07

I would love it if you could share the pattern for the blue cardigan. I would like to knit it for Henry.


----------



## mlab

Very very nice work! My favourites are the two bottom ones, but all very nice! Best wishes for the safe arrival of this baby brother!


----------



## grandmatimestwo

Beautiful sweaters!


----------



## inishowen

Really beautiful.


----------



## Mad loch

Beautiful work.


----------



## chicky721

Beautiful sweaters and knitting. :sm24:


----------



## rujam

They are so lovely.


----------



## tortie

Beautiful knitting. ????


----------



## Nancy F

Very nice sweaters.


----------



## betty boivin

Beautiful!


----------



## betty boivin

Beautiful!


----------



## Katsch

Very nice sweaters.


----------



## kathleenTC

Nice.


----------



## Azorean

Cute sweaters.


----------



## Igor'sJoy

So sweet.


----------



## Ettenna

Nice ???????? knitting!


----------



## huckerm

Love them all.


----------



## whitetail

Very nice


----------



## puba763

All of them are beautiful


----------



## yooperdooper

Warm and wonderful, It would be hard to pick a favorite.


----------



## Glasgowlassie

Beautiful work, would love to be able to knit as neat as you, lovely


----------



## Cookie1955

Those are gorgeous and finished so professionally!! Mine never come out that nice!!


----------



## Nilda muniz

Gorgeous little cardigans and how impressive you used different stitch patterns. Congratulations.


----------



## Grapejelli

All are beautiful and I'm sure they'll all be appreciated.


----------



## knitnut1939

Lovely


----------



## oneofthegriffins

These are lovely!


----------



## knityknot

Absolutely adorable


----------



## Smarty

Love the patterns you have used.


----------



## shad88

wonderful knits, lucky baby.


----------



## yona

Beautiful work!


----------



## Susan Marie

They are all beautiful!


----------



## sheilaeite

All lovely.


----------



## Lindajoy

Gorgeous, difficult to choose a favourite as they are all beautiful.


----------



## Montana Gramma

Nice job. I hope some day to just put my own patterns into things!


----------



## hadley

Very pretty


----------



## Nonasdada

they are beautiful


----------



## Sherriea

Wonderful sweaters!


----------



## cmh2knit

Beautiful sweaters and beautiful work. That is one lucky little baby, and no doubt his big brother has also been the recipient of some beautiful items.


----------



## KJKnitCro

OH, beautiful! Your knitting looks great!


----------



## cmh2knit

Beautiful sweaters for one lucky little baby. No doubt his big brother has also been the recipient of some very special sweaters.


----------



## cmh2knit

oops..double post


----------



## Jean K

Beautiful sweaters! Can you share the stitch pattern for the white sweater in the closeup photo? Thank you.


----------



## knittingaway

All your little sweaters are precious, and your knitting is perfect!


----------



## hubleyddavis

All are lovely but really like the bottom left. Very nice stitch pattern for a sweater.


----------



## Rose1948

They're all truly wonderful.


----------



## maryanneg

Wonderful sweaters - the new little man will be well dressed!


----------



## Katie in Maine

All are lovely—the lower right especially so!


----------



## AlderRose

Joseph's baby brother is going to be very handsome and warm in those sweaters.


----------



## Victor_

Nice work!


----------



## Nanamel14

Beautiful work


----------



## Eilene

You do beautiful work! Love the white ones they look so soft.


----------



## alliehb

Classics! So well done!


----------



## Chrisanne

They are all beautiful. Beautiful knitting.


----------



## samboleeks

These are beautiful, love the patterns your very clever.x


----------



## stotter

Beautiful sweaters!


----------



## Island Sue

Beautiful sweaters


----------



## annie1452

The pattern for the blue cardigan is
1st row p1 slip 1 purl wise along row
2nd row p1 k1 along row ..you will be able to work out the loops on this row ..the k1 is the slip stitch ..hope that makes sense 
I then did 4 rows plain
White cardigan
1st row knit
2nd row k4 p4 along row
Repeat these 2 rows 3 more times 8 rows altogether
9 --12th row knit


----------



## annie1452

bundyanne07 said:


> I would love it if you could share the pattern for the blue cardigan. I would like to knit it for Henry.


I have put the pattern stitches on the end of comments


----------



## annie1452

bundyanne07 said:


> I would love it if you could share the pattern for the blue cardigan. I would like to knit it for Henry.


I have put the pattern stitches on the end of comments for you


----------



## BobzMum

They're all so pretty and Thank you for posting the stitch pattern that you've used.


----------



## catherine nehse

They're all lovely! You say you use a basic pattern?


----------



## BigmamaC

could you please tell me where I can find these?


----------



## thelma'''''

Absolutely gorgeous very clever making the same cardigan look so different lucky boy.


----------



## Kaylene Manson

they look really good.


----------



## Lena B

Love them all very pretty lucky baby


----------



## Bernadette F

They are all beautiful.


----------



## franalice

I really love your patterns but don't know how to get them please help.


----------

